# I replaced the bathtub



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Well I finally did it. For over a year Iâ€™ve been showering in the 18 inch standing room the standard Outback â€œstep tubâ€ gives you for showering. No more! I just replaced the tub with a 24â€ x 36â€ shower pan and itâ€™s wonderful.









My Shower!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Very, very, very cool. Come and do mine, please?

Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice, don't like the step, but the wheel well is in the way.

Maybe if I remove one wheel on that side of the trailer I could then flatten the floor and............................


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice, would love to do something like that but it would be a knock down drag out fight with my wife and daughter. Thats one of the things both of them liked, the first words out of their mouth was, " we can sit down to shave". I kind of like a warm body next to me at night, not worth the fight but very cool. Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Dave that's a great Mod! Looks very factory too (big plus in my book). We have the skylight and since I'm not that tall I fit, but I sure hat stepping over the edge all the time, but with 2 kids I think I'll stick with the tub for now.

For that you get the near infamous....

*Outbackers Mod of the Moment Award*


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Y-guy, that avatar is the best yet, to cool a dancing y-guy





















. Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Cool award and great idea. Maybe there should a Mod of the Year Award









1st could be some serious $$ for more mods...do they ever end..they are becoming like a bad drug habbit that cannot be shaken.

Maybe 1st prise could be as simple as bragging rights









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> " we can sit down to shave"


I don't know guys, any of you like to sit while shaving?







Just kidding ladies, would'nt want to start a battle of the sexes







.

I need to side with Steve on this one. With a 3 year old, and a 5 year old, the tub is a nice feature.

Tim


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Dave,
Too cool, very well done!! My wheel well is in the way, too. That and the fact that the wife and grandkids like that little step tub thingy prevent me from doing the same thing.


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

Well my kids are to old to come with us anymore and the grandkids are 2000 miles away. So, for us, it doesnâ€™t matter. Enjoy your kids while you can even if you donâ€™t quite fit in the tub. They are worth it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice mod.

Everyone is coming up with some really great ideas! Keep them coming, and thanks for posting them. It is really nice to see the pictures!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

DaveRL great mod, where did you find the shower pan?










Vern


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Vern, I think you can get them at any home depot or lowes. Better check with Daverl for all other details. Kirk


----------



## DaveRL (Feb 26, 2004)

I've never seen RV parts at Lowe's - at least in my area. I replace my tub with one of the same manufacturer and it had to fit in the same space. Outbacks use tubs made by Duo-Form. You can order them from RV dealers but they really want to soak you.







I ordered mine from RV Parts Outlet in OR. Great price fast delivery.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Dave thanks for the info on the parts and the tips you gave me. I have all of my order information together and will order mine tomorrow. After that a custom dinette mod and who knows what else next. (Custom Exterior Gel Coat Job







)









Vern


----------

